# Ammunition for the Self-Defense Firearm



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

While browsing the net, I came across this site. It answered many of the questions that I had regarding ammo. I am new to handguns and was wondering what kind of ammo to use. Perhaps the more experienced shooters on this site can chime in and let us know if they agree with this article.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/ammo_by_anonymous.htmhttp://www.chuckhawks.com/ammo_by_anonymous.htm


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't believe everything you read on the internet! :smt023


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

FROM SITE: Bad 9mm Loads to avoid (and certainly NEVER carry). Numbers given:


Federal Hydra-Shok 9mm 147 grain JHP (P9HS2)

is this TRUE? I have a box of P9HST2 the tactical ones. they seem legit, sold at a police equipment store, and says it's for law enforcement only... so what gives?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

TitanCi said:


> FROM SITE: Bad 9mm Loads to avoid (and certainly NEVER carry). Numbers given:
> 
> Federal Hydra-Shok 9mm 147 grain JHP (P9HS2)
> 
> is this TRUE? I have a box of P9HST2 the tactical ones. they seem legit, sold at a police equipment store, and says it's for law enforcement only... so what gives?


They're no good!

Send them to me and I'll take care of them for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

kev74 said:


> They're no good!
> 
> Send them to me and I'll take care of them for you. :mrgreen:


ha ha ha! ok....i won't ship to PO boxes though. psych! :smt082


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Pretty good information, in my opinion... Except for the negatives about 147 gr loads. I've spoken with an ACTUAL FBI officer, who shoots a 40, as most FBI agents do. The agents who DO carry 9mm, almost exclusively shoot 147gr Federals. I think he said Talons, or HSTs, but the Hydrashocks are fine...

Jeff


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

wickedrider said:


> While browsing the net, I came across this site. It answered many of the questions that I had regarding ammo. I am new to handguns and was wondering what kind of ammo to use. Perhaps the more experienced shooters on this site can chime in and let us know if they agree with this article.
> 
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/ammo_by_anonymous.htmhttp://www.chuckhawks.com/ammo_by_anonymous.htm


Yeah, I agree - Helps shed light on some of the questions I had about ammo as well. Thanks.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree much information there.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Mr. Hawks is a parrot.

He also feels strongly the .357 mag is the ultimate Big Game round. 

He's pretty out there sometimes. 

IF you shoot an auto, find the one that functions best in your firearm. That's the one that will work best for you, as well.


----------

